# Hello from Canada's West Coast!



## Shoebox (Jul 23, 2015)

My name is Sydney, I used to have mice as a kid and I've recently unexpectedly acquired a 4 week old mouse so I've got questions I'll be posting either here or on the keepers forum


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey, and welcome!


----------



## MouseHeaven95 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi, welcome!


----------

